# Looking for a kenpo instructor



## anthonysmith73 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi I live in Rockville md that is in Montgomery county md and I am trying to find a school in my area, either a school or a black belt who will teach me privately if anyone can help me find someone or a school please get in touch with me I have been trying to a month to reach someone who knows anyone. 

-Anthony Smith


----------



## ackks10 (Mar 22, 2008)

anthonysmith73 said:


> Hi I live in Rockville md that is in Montgomery county md and I am trying to find a school in my area, either a school or a black belt who will teach me privately if anyone can help me find someone or a school please get in touch with me I have been trying to a month to reach someone who knows anyone.
> 
> -Anthony Smith



Anthony how are you, i have a friend's that teach kenpo in that area , you can try Mike Lambert, Lee Eperson , try them [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*By Phone*_
    (410) 262-2333   [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*By Email*_
thewcaf@aol.com   this is Mr Eperson,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/FONT]
 the person at the left is Mr Lambert, thats me in the middler and then you got kenpojoe, and Mr eperson is on the bottom row, 5 from the left.
good luck.


----------



## SL4Drew (Mar 22, 2008)

anthonysmith73 said:


> Hi I live in Rockville md that is in Montgomery county md and I am trying to find a school in my area, either a school or a black belt who will teach me privately if anyone can help me find someone or a school please get in touch with me I have been trying to a month to reach someone who knows anyone.
> 
> -Anthony Smith


 
James Hawkins, who is a frequent poster here, is some one to look up.  Here is his myspace page: http://www.myspace.com/kenpojames


----------



## Billy Smith (Nov 28, 2008)

Anthony,
It's been a while since I've posted here. Hopefully you have found an instructor. You stated you were in Montgomery Co. There is a good friend of mind that teaches in Gaithersburg. He is with the AKKI. Very good Black Belt. It's been a long time since I've spoken to him but I suggest you look on the AKKI website and contact either Ms. Kathy Owen or Mr. Bruce Smith. They can get you in contact with him. 

Good luck with your search and your journey. If there's anything I can help you with feel free to contact me.

Yours in Kenpo,
Billy Smith


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 17, 2008)

anthonysmith73 said:


> Hi I live in Rockville md that is in Montgomery county md and I am trying to find a school in my area, either a school or a black belt who will teach me privately if anyone can help me find someone or a school please get in touch with me I have been trying to a month to reach someone who knows anyone.
> 
> -Anthony Smith


Anthony, 

I can't help you with regards to a kenpo school in Rockville, but I figured I'd say hello.  I live in the area and work in Rockville (Research Blvd.), so greetings to a fellow Montgomery resident!

Anyway, good to meet you sir!

Daniel


----------



## Bill Smith (Dec 18, 2008)

I just sent you an email for kenpo.

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------

